# Behmor brazen or technivorm one cup



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Can anybody chip in with their thoughts on this....it would be solely for one cup of nice hot coffee.

I have owned both machines in the past.....I stopped drinking coffee for a while for health reason, but I'm now back on decaf. I did like things about both machines, but would be interested to hear other people's experiences.

Thanks

Wuyang


----------



## Hamlidge (Jun 21, 2018)

I haven't used the One-Cup, but it has the advantage of being designed for brewing a single cup (proper size filter basket, water flow rate and brew time). You don't have this with the Behmor, plus you have to brew into the carafe, so it's more clean up. Having said that, the Behmor does well when making a cup with 18g coffee and 300g water from my experience. Plus there are advantages, like temperature and pre-soak control But, I would personally buy the One-Cup.


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

I found the behmor to leak water from the above tank over the controls. I was informed by the designer that it was something to do with a vacuum which was created when doing small volumes....one cup. Made nice coffee though.


----------



## Hamlidge (Jun 21, 2018)

I have the Behmor Connected and don't have any leaking problem when making low volumes. So which one did you feel made the better single cup?


----------



## Wuyang (Mar 21, 2014)

Hamlidge said:


> I have the Behmor Connected and don't have any leaking problem when making low volumes. So which one did you feel made the better single cup?


I maybe way off.....but I reckon the technivorm gave a richer deeper coffee......you could still pick up the flavours if that way inclined, but I reckon the broader options of the behmor allowed for more fine tuning of your brew flavours.

If it also matters to you what it looks like on the worktop, then for me the technivorm everyday of the week....the behmor in my eyes looked like something breville would knock up.....but each to their own.

I think at the end of the day two similar but very different machines...the behmor being able to do a decent amount of volume and a small cup, but the technivorm only one cup. For me i would buy the technivorm, I can see the appeal of the behmor, but like the designer said to me it's not designed for small amounts and that's what causes the leaks. Unfortunately for me I had one that did spew it down over the controls.


----------

